# New Zealand Green Lip Mussels!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## leah elisheva

Well Merry Christmas You Smoky Sweet Cookies!!!!!!!

And CHEERS to today!

New Zealand Green Lip Mussels help heal achy joints, arthritis, and inflammation (not only in you, but also in your DOGS, cats, and animals)!!!!!!

You can buy the supplement, OR, eat the delicacy itself! (I love eating, and so to have the real deal just makes perfect sense to me)!

Enjoy! Cheers!!!!!!! - Leah













DSCF3808.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 25, 2013


















DSCF3809.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 25, 2013


















DSCF3810.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 25, 2013


















DSCF3811.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 25, 2013


















DSCF3813.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 25, 2013


----------



## snorkelinggirl

Gorgeous looking platter of mussels!   My husband and I were up in Nova Scotia a few years back, and we absolutely loved the mussels up there.  Thanks for sharing and bringing back some great memories!

Merry Christmas!
Clarissa


----------



## leah elisheva

YAY!!!!!! Thank you so much!! (Sweet Cookie)!!! Smiles.

I'm really glad that you enjoyed it Clarissa. Indeed!

We love them too!!! (Obviously, as it's Christmas Day, and this is my choice to gobble up).

But how fun on your trip! That must have been sensational! I haven't been there, but can imagine it is a very wonderful experience and that the FOOD must be the freshest of the best!!! I keep hearing amazing things!!! I'll add it to the list!!!!

Merry Christmas indeed!!!!!!!!! Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Looks great Leah! When I lived at the Oregon Coast we used to harvest mussels off the rocks, so good!!!


----------



## leah elisheva

Thank you so much Dirtsailor!!!!!!!!!!

That must have been amazing right off the rocks!!! Wild!!!!

Anyway, here's a Merry Christmas wish to you and yours as well!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## daveomak

I'm guessing you ain't  gettin'  up at 3 AM tomorrow......    Dave


----------



## miamirick

looking good













merry christmas.jpg



__ miamirick
__ Dec 25, 2013


----------



## leah elisheva

Hi Dave!! Merry Christmas!!!!

I actually wake up EACH DAY at 3 a.m., without an alarm, and always have. (I go to bed by 7 though, at night, and so it's an odd system for certain). But here is to today and fabulous things!!!

And MiamiRick, thank you too! Those snow creatures don't look like the Miami-ites I've met, (smiles) but how fantastic!!!!

Cheers!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## moikel

Nice work on the mussels ,we get them here but I prefer our local ones that come from the southern states.
We also get a couple of different clams from NZ that are great,tua tua my pick. That's not a stutter that's Maori.
Portuguese pork & clams a great way to eat them. Or chorizo,garlic & chilli or spiced coconut milk or......
If you get the chance there are some great Pinot Gris out of NZ ,to go with those distinctive NZ things like bluff oysters,white bait,blue cod,Hapuka ( a cod) & kina( sea urchin roe).


----------



## guruatbol

Leah those look awesome!  Where do you find such things?  I would just be in heaven with them.  How did you prepare them?

When we were very poor, we literally could not afford meat.  I worked in a fishing tackle store near the SoCal coast and got to go out on the fishing boats 2-3 times a week free.  I just had to assist the deck hands and talk up the boat company at the store.  So we ate the most amazing fresh caught today fish most of the week.  I would catch everything from sculpin, bass, halibut, perch, sheephead, rock fish, bonito, barracuda, shark, ling cod and the occasional yellowtail. 

Muscles from the pier posts, and other shell fish I would trade for.

I developed a love of seafood early in life and a taste for very fresh seafood.  So, being here in Utah where the seafood is not very fresh, I am often disappointed by the selection.  It is hard for me to understand that in Vegas 2 hours south there is amazing very fresh seafood, but here there is zero!

So when I see such wonderful seafood like this and the other days Conchs...I just get hungry and a bit green with envy!

Nice job Leah! 

Mel


----------



## leah elisheva

Merry Christmas Mick!

I'm excited to try more New Zealand wines indeed! Thanks for the suggestion! And I LOVE sea urchin roe!!!













DSCF3108.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 25, 2013






You just have so many fantastic treasures there! (And in New Zealand too)!!

Meanwhile, Mel, thank you so much indeed too!

Growing up on all those delicacies from the sea must have been FABULOUS!

I share that love of fish, mollusks and seafood for certain and also eat the whiting, smelts, sardines (whole - head and all) and just love it all!

Here's to great finds from the almighty ocean!

Cheers to all!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## moikel

I will poke around the wine stores near me & post a few photos of the labels. 
Some are very French in style,that Otago region in the South Island a great place to start.
One of my oldest friends was the GM of the MERCURE Hotel in Queenstown,I went to visit a few times. Great food & wine region & NZs best snowfields,adventure sports,trout fishing & further south fjords !
He is now GM  of big hotel in Cairns ,whole different scene but good seafood still,think Miami in climate terms. They did 850 for Xmas lunch that's a lot of prawns!
Do you eat your sea urchin roe raw & on its own?


----------



## leah elisheva

Hi Mick!

Your pal must have really enjoyed his job! And I'd love to learn of some great NZ or Australian wines and then see if I may find them here. (Most of the imported lot from your land is geared toward our grocery shelves and thus pumped with preservatives and junk, and so I'd love to find the good ones devoid of all that jazz).

Meanwhile, I love the raw, sea urchin roe on its own, but also have tried smoking it lightly just for minutes of aroma, and/or topping it over pasta and so forth. Either way, delicious stuff!

Happy fabulous day to you!!!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel

Yes we do ship a lot of rubbish over sugared, generic wine to the USA. Yellowtail the best example.We don't drink it here,well nobody I know .  I hate it.
You can get better wine in a box!
My mate called me today.Old friends are the best friends. The hotel did 1600 seats for Xmas day. Big day when you are the GM.Locals & tourists ,400 breakfast, 850 lunch the rest dinner. Wrong time year for me but if you are coming from Asia your holidays are when they are. So it's direct flights to Cairns ,Barrier Reef,rainforest tours, seafood buffet, get back on the bus!
I don't know what gets shipped to the USA , Wynns, Wolf Blass, stuff with stupid names,kangaroo Shiraz,koala Chardonnay ?

I will go to FNQ ( far North Queensland) mid year to escape our harsh winter. Do a trip to the reef, go fishing, eat the local food ,( a seperate story in itself) & relax by the pool.I have been maybe x 6 in the last 15 years . Always in a place with a kitchen so I can go to the markets & cook.
FNQ is about reef fish,mud crab ,prawns, crayfish,barramundi,my mate ,who can really cook , has only cooked maybe 5 meals in 6 months inside.Its all outside living.


----------



## frankbe

As usual after looking at Leah's pictures and/or videos :








What a dish !!!


----------



## leah elisheva

Thank you FrankBE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And yes Mick, you guessed correctly on the names of what comes in here from your pretty land, as far as vino is concerned!

Hence I can't drink them as I am so sensitive to junk added and erupt with "stars and stripes" or very uneven patches of a rash from a reaction - literally! (Not just the rosy 'all over' dilation from alcohol but a scattering of Rorschach blots across my chin, and then chest and upper arms and then a zig zag lightening bolt of a rash down one cheek...(hilarious to write about, but cheap wine with loads of chemicals added really makes me react, unfortunately, or else I'd be able to save a hell of a lot of money)! Smiles.

We have a joke in this house, as to, "If you ant to see if a wine has loads of added junk in it, have Leah drink it! Within minutes my skin reveals it or it doesn't. My husband on the other hand, could drink battery acid, and be fine. No sensitivities, no allergies, no reactions to rot gut vino, nothing. (I'm allergic to wool, wheat, and rot gut wine with weird stuff added in). Sigh.

But, someone has to be the Canary in the coal mine! Smiles. Otherwise, I adore everything!!!!!!!!!!

In any event, that's why I'm careful and buy the bottles I know that won't bother me wine snob as that makes me or not.

ERGO: If you have suggestions on things imported here, or cleaner made picks that MIGHT be available anyway (from your country and also from New Zealand) I'd love to try them!

Meanwhile, that selection of seafood gorging sounds truly magnificent!

Cheers!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## disco

These look delicious. I love mussels! I have never thought of smoking them. Unfortunately, the missus isn't keen on them but she does let me treat myself. When we traveled in Cape Breton, Nova Scotia, restaurants served buckets of fresh steamed mussels for appetizers. We didn't have nice wine like you did, we had ice cold schooners of beer. Wow!

I agree with your video, we don't celebrate food enough.

Disco


----------



## leah elisheva

Thank you so much Disco!

Your Nova Scotia travels must have been so very wonderful! (A place I haven't been). It sounds so fun!

And yes, here is to celebrating food!!!!!!!!!!!! Cheers!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## disco

Leah Elisheva said:


> Thank you so much Disco!
> 
> Your Nova Scotia travels must have been so very wonderful! (A place I haven't been). It sounds so fun!
> 
> And yes, here is to celebrating food!!!!!!!!!!!! Cheers!!!!!!! - Leah


With your love of seafood, a trip through the Canadian maritime provinces would be great. My wife is a scallop fanatic and on our trips she has them almost every day prepared in every way imagineable. However, there are also great lobster, mussels, and fish. Add to that some of the best scenery in the world and great people. Dang. I want to go back now,

A question, do the green lip mussels have a different taste from the regular east coast mussels?

Disco


----------



## leah elisheva

Well now that destination sounds like it should be added to my list! There's not a fish or seafood or mollusk I don't like or wouldn't try! How fun Nova Scotia sounds indeed!!!

Yes, the New Zealand mussels do seem to lend more flavor and a thicker more substantial texture or substance to me; although I love all mussels too, and the less "gunked" up, the better - for me that's either plain or doused with oil!

Delicious stuff!!!!! Scallops sound good right about now too! Oh the power of suggestion, right??? Terrific indeed!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## dogboa

We love mussels. I have had green lips once when I was in Devonport, NZ. I have this thing about mussels, clams and oysters, that if they aren't live before preparation, I won't eat them.

Craig


----------



## lght

Those look tasty!!  I love green mussels and usually cold smoke them 5lbs at a time over hickory and alder.  Makes for a nice meal when accompanied with a salad.


----------



## mogasman

Oh wow, those look AWESOME!!..  I love mussels but have never tried smoking them.  How long did you smoke them?  Any other tips?  I have to try these!!!


----------



## moikel

I saw Rick Stein do this mussels dish where they arranged all the mussels on board ,metal would also work.The mussels have to be face down.You then put a bunch of hay over them then set the hay on fire!
Face down ,hinge up,the mussels don't get ash in them when they open just cooked by the heat.
It's a very fisherman way of cooking them.
I hate preservatives in food & break out badly in a facial rash if I get the wrong one in something. I make so much of my own stuff it rare nowadays. It's those prepared bastes that got me last time.
The big wine companies churn out mega litres of cheap wine,add sugar & whatever else,some cutesy wildlife on the label then ship it. They also screw over grape growers.
I try to support the little guy here,there are family wineries that go back generations that take great pride in their work. You get what you pay for,I bought x6 red blends for Xmas drinking paid $100, 
One day I will tell you about what happened to the Buller family when Robert Parker put them on the cover of his wine mag.They told me themselves at a wine show,pretty funny.


----------



## leah elisheva

Thanks so much Dogboa, LGHT, and Mogasman!

I share your palate for mussels indeed!

These were only smoked 10 minutes - just a speck of aroma and warmth and flavor with the hickory. But they were delightful!!!

And Mick, I get the same thing (reaction to chemicals added) and so here is to pure food and wine indeed!

Yes, many cutesy animal labels and sugared up stuff here. It would be great to learn of the good brands that do make it over!

Meanwhile, happy evening to all!!!!! Make it delicious!!!!!!

Cheers!!!!!!! - Leah (Who just ate sardines dipped in great Dijon as a little bedtime snack)!!! Smiles. Delicious!!!!!!!!


----------



## dcarch

Totally amazing what you can do with seafood.

I was in Paris, there was a big restaurant on *Champs*-*Élysées, **where they only serve mussels. Mussels in many styles, and recipes.*

Here is one dish I made.

Baked mussels on the half shell and on Fairytale eggplants.

These tiny micro Fairytale eggplants are very creamy in texture and mild in flavor. Perfect pairing for mussels.

dcarch













musselseggplants3_zps3f998186.jpg



__ dcarch
__ Dec 26, 2013


----------



## moikel

Brilliant ,looks just perfect. Really versatile critter the mussel,I don't like those cream sauce versions but just about anyway else is fine with me.


----------



## guruatbol

OK, so Leah, did you open the muscles first to get them on the 1/2 shell then smoke them for 10 minutes?  Or did you cok them first in steam and take 1/2 the shell off and smoke them?

I so want to try shellfish on my MES and am just not sure how to do it.

I normally eat my clams and muscles after a good steaming in a garlic/salt water and butter.

Mel


----------



## moikel

image.jpg



__ moikel
__ Dec 26, 2013





If I have worked out this IPad I am dropping in a little mixed mollusc into Leah's thread.She is fine with it.
It will be black mussels from Tasmania & diamond shell clams from NZ. I brought curry paste away with me on holiday,I make my own.I can set out a short cut version of it if somebody wants it.I have posted it before.
I will do them in a coconut broth flavoured with curry paste & some kaffir lime leaf.Its going to have some kick!


----------



## moikel

image.jpg



__ moikel
__ Dec 27, 2013





I just need about 2 x fat tabs curry paste.Fry onion first,then add paste DON'T LET IT BURN.Then add coconut milk lime leaf,give it a good stir,then mussels & clams.Put lid on cook until they open,sprinkle with chopped cilantro that's it.
If I lived in Thailand like FrankBe & Bazza I would buy paste at a stall in the market,made by a local that day. I make my own,done so for 20 years,I know what's in it & what's not in it.


----------



## moikel

image.jpg



__ moikel
__ Dec 27, 2013





That's broth ready to go,got some grunt!!! 2 x tabs was a little heavy,added a can of water = to coconut milk ,4 x chopped lime leaf.
Just add shellfish & cook.


----------



## leah elisheva

This is so fun!!! (Yes, I am totally fine with anyone adding any photos or videos or posts or comments or whatever into my threads - so long as they are kind of course - but yes, yes, certainly post away - the more the merrier and it doesn't just have to be about "MEEEEEE" and I really love seeing all the things)!!! So go right ahead and share away!!!! Always!

First off, let's see...Dcarch!!! You Rockstar with this eggplant and all!!! That is GORGEOUS!!!!!!! Just exquisite!

And Mel, I usually put the whole CLOSED shell right onto the smoker - as I did some weeks back in my "sabering Champagne" video, with whole oysters and clams placed right on the smoker until they opened. On Christmas day however, I had opened mussels (on the half shell) that I smoked (only smoking a few) to lend a tiny bit of flavor, and mix that with the steamed. It was lovely!

My fishmonger got in tons right now and so I'm eating another quickie 'something' today with mussels too! Delicious!

And Mick, I am VERY excited, as always, to see what you are making!!!!! I can smell it already through the screen - how wild!!!!

Happy Friday to all!!!!!!!!!! Cheers!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## moikel

image.jpg



__ moikel
__ Dec 27, 2013





That's it done,can't add much now have visitors,who ate the shellfish then salmon ,draining a bottle of Toi Toi Pinot noir NZ !


----------



## leah elisheva

Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!

Please have some wine for me!!! (A couple hours still, to my "Wine O'clock" and main meal, and so I'll live vicariously through yours right at this moment)!

That looks terrific!!!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel

Uh oh we opened another bottle this one Tasmania.












image.jpg



__ moikel
__ Dec 27, 2013


----------



## leah elisheva

Fantastic!!!! I checked and don't see those labels available in our state stores here, but love learning of them nonetheless!!!

Meanwhile, it's warm today - 17 degrees right this minute (which is 8 below by your measurements Mick) but it's supposed to get into the 30's and so about .5 to 1 degree for you, and that's not bad. It's beautiful right now!!!! (Photos included).

And I just took cooked mussel out of the shell today (as I wasn't planning on smoking initially) and then decided to stuff a sweet potato with that and capers, shallots, spinach, and just smoked it ten minutes (hickory chips, high heat) and drizzled the whole thing at the table with olive oil, and it was WON-DER-FUL!

I'm amazed how smoking - even for a few minutes - really gives it something! Here is to mussel season!!!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah













DSCF3827.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 27, 2013


















DSCF3829.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 27, 2013


















DSCF3830.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 27, 2013


















DSCF3831.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 27, 2013


















DSCF3832.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 27, 2013


















DSCF3833.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 27, 2013


















DSCF3834.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 27, 2013


















DSCF3842.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 27, 2013


















DSCF3843.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 27, 2013


















DSCF3844.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 27, 2013


















DSCF3846.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 27, 2013


----------



## leah elisheva

Oh, and in case this thread isn't photo heavy enough, (pictures are FUN right), this was my meal LAST New Year's Eve:

*New Zealand Green Mussels on the half shell (heated in a pan with oil), smoked lobster (smoked in its shell first and then removed) and wheat-free pasta in a turmeric sauce,* as I was in some turmeric phase then - I swear some of the kitchen is still yellow because of it! Delicious stuff!













DSCF1574.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 27, 2013






This year for NY's, I am planning on some simple smoked COBIA fish. (My favorite food actually on earth). And I look so forward to seeing what everyone eats, drinks, does, and decides to proclaim their 2014 as!!!! So fantastic!!!

OK, happy Friday!!! - Cheers! - Leah


----------



## dogboa

I watched a 40# cobia beat an idiot, err someone senseless once in the Dry Tortugas. Guy let the fish wrap him up in the shock line so his arms were stuck at his sides and the fishes tail was level with his head, just slapping him silly. He was ok after being picked up by the chase boat. That is one of those lessons learned that will never be repeated.


----------



## leah elisheva

That is so wild!!!!!!!!!! That must have been something to see!

Well, simple food aside, I downright LOVE Cobia!!! And what's everyone else doing for New Year's Eve eating? It's so fun hearing what everyone has!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## dogboa

Leah Elisheva said:


> That is so wild!!!!!!!!!! That must have been something to see!
> 
> Well, simple food aside, I downright LOVE Cobia!!! And what's everyone else doing for New Year's Eve eating? It's so fun hearing what everyone has!
> 
> Cheers! - Leah


I will probably go by Grimm's in Everglades City and pick up several pounds of stone crab claws. These things are addictive, especially with mustard sauce. We will pop the cork on a bottle of Pierre Jouet (hand painted flower bottle) or I might pick up a bottle of Krug. That will be a great starter.


----------



## leah elisheva

Yes, I remember the stone crabs in mustard sauce from when living in South Beach  - "Joe's" etc.. They're tasty treats!

And Krug is my favorite bubbly (though I'm partial to Champagnes from Reims in general anyway, but adore Krug the most) and so lucky YOU, as your menu sounds fantastic!!!

And shall there be anything smoked for you that day?

In any event, you certainly have a great palate and some access to some very lovely food/libation! Enjoy!!! Such wonderful stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## dogboa

Leah Elisheva said:


> Yes, I remember the stone crabs in mustard sauce from when living in South Beach  - "Joe's" etc.. They're tasty treats!
> 
> And Krug is my favorite bubbly (though I'm partial to Champagnes from Reims in general anyway, but adore Krug the most) and so lucky YOU, as your menu sounds fantastic!!!
> 
> And shall there be anything smoked for you that day?
> 
> In any event, you certainly have a great palate and some access to some very lovely food/libation! Enjoy!!! Such wonderful stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Cheers!!!!!!!! - Leah
> 
> I may do prime rib on the Egg.


----------



## leah elisheva

Well enjoy your prime rib smoked on your egg, Craig! That too sounds great.

And I look forward to hearing what everyone is having! Maybe someone will start a "What's for dinner" thread for that day.

Meanwhile, happy weekend!!!!! Indeed! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## GaryHibbert

Hey Leah
Just wached your video on gren lipped mussels.  Gotta say, you're crazier than the worm in a bottle of mescal.  BUT I love your posts and would really like to meet you LOL  keep cooking and keep posting girl  Nobody ever said we have to be normal--Ha Ha whatever your normal is.

Gary


----------



## leah elisheva

Me???? Crazy???

Now which part?

The fact that I eat mussels, or that I show up wearing a bed sheet, or now what makes me crazy??? What precisely? Smiles.

Now, now, to each their own opinions, and THANK YOU so much for watching my video! How kind of you!!

Happy Friday to you and here's to mollusks and magical meals for all!!!!

It would be fun to meet indeed and I always wish that there was one big round table - literally - with everyone on this site, and that we all shared our recipes while getting to actually taste them!!!

A good thought!

Cheers!!!!! - Leah


----------



## moikel

*












image.jpg



 moikel
 Dec 28, 2013





*












image.jpg



__ moikel
__ Dec 28, 2013





Both these would suit you the Pinot is from NZ,the GSM from Barossa Valley was great & big 15% alcohol.Label says preservative 220 don't know what that is. 
Oysters then prawns all bought from the fisherman direct for starters ,then big roast pork dinner. 
I have to go via the site not direct for Leah from IPad .


----------



## leah elisheva

Hi Mick!

That's sulfur dioxide (220) and thank you for sharing the labels!!! (I am on a new hunt checking for NZ & Australian finds here).

It sounds like you're eating and drinking some delicious things!!!! Cheers!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## moikel

I think 220 is all that goes most better wines. Let me see what else I can find. that Dog Point Pinot Noir is pretty good.


----------



## leah elisheva

That's so helpful Mick!!!

There certainly are some better made "quick picks" or affordable options that alas do not make me react with a rash and reaction to chemicals, which hail from your part of the world and New Zealand too!

(This screw cap "Monkey Bay" Sav Blanc is one of the first "New World" wines, in that price bracket, that did NOT make me react)! I am shocked and delighted therefore! It's no mean feat! So maybe it's only sulfur indeed that some are adding there.

(Whereas some South American wineries that were once pure and are now purchased/owned by Americans marketing such for mass volume, are pumped FULL of so much garbage that even a couple sips will erupt upon my skin)! It's interesting stuff.

Anyway, I'm buying up all the mussels this weekend (thus I apologize to those who are receiving this thread who are so tired of hearing about mussels or seeing them) while my fishmonger has them, and so today's lunch was, "sweet potato-buckwheat" soba noodles, and more New Zealand mussels, and spinach.

And why is that the SIMPLEST things in life, the very simple, simple, things, are really the best??? (And that funny "Monkey Bay" Sav paired just perfectly)!

DELICIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!

OK, happy all! And I'll keep hunting for some of the labels you shared.

Cheers to all! - Leah













DSCF3855.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 28, 2013


















DSCF3857.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 28, 2013


















DSCF3858.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 28, 2013


















DSCF3859.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 28, 2013


















DSCF3860.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 28, 2013


















DSCF3861.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 28, 2013


----------



## dls1

Moikel said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> moikel
> Dec 28, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ moikel
> __ Dec 28, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both these would suit you the Pinot is from NZ,the GSM from Barossa Valley was great & big 15% alcohol.Label says preservative 220 don't know what that is.
> Oysters then prawns all bought from the fisherman direct for starters ,then big roast pork dinner.
> I have to go via the site not direct for Leah from IPad .


Some nice wine picks you have there Mick. I had the Dog Point Pinot for the first time recently at a restaurant in the Chicago area. I don't recall the vintage, but it was excellent, and reasonable. I also like their SBs.

In the background of the second picture it looks like a Robert Oakley Mudgee Shiraz which I enjoy as well.


----------



## leah elisheva

Aha! So that means these are findable here in the states! Very well then. That is exciting! Thank you Mick & David!!! I'm eager to try them! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## mike johnson

Phenomenal as always Leah!!! No need to say more...


----------



## leah elisheva

Thank you so much Mike! And happy wrap up of 2013 to you!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel

House full of visitors so no shortage of wine! That Dog Point is a good drop, I don't drink much Pinot Noir. It's hard to get right here,Tasmania ,Victoria best options but expensive. 
The NZ wineries make some good Pinot but struggle with Cabernet & Shiraz .
I will stick a few labels in here from time to time so Leah can find some that suit her .


----------



## dls1

Moikel said:


> House full of visitors so no shortage of wine! That Dog Point is a good drop, I don't drink much Pinot Noir. It's hard to get right here,Tasmania ,Victoria best options but expensive.
> The NZ wineries make some good Pinot but struggle with Cabernet & Shiraz .
> I will stick a few labels in here from time to time so Leah can find some that suit her .


I checked the wine list of the restaurant where I had the Dog Point and it goes for $50USD. Not bad since the restaurant markup is usually 2X or 3X retail.

They also have a selection of Australian wines from Tapestry, Moolydooker, and one of my favorite producers, D"Arenberg. All in the McLaren Vale area, I believe.


----------



## leah elisheva

That's so very thoughtful and helpful Mick! (Sharing some wines)! Thank you tons!

We do have a lot of Mollydooker here, and d'Arenberg's "Llaughing Magpie" etc., and also the "Two Hands" wines - (ironically, it was precisely four New Year's Eve's ago, when I was drinking their "Ares" Shiraz on Dec 31rst and with a rack of luscious elk chops - bone in - just grilled "black & blue" and cold in the middle)! Deliciius stuff.

Anyway, if you feel up to it sometime, you could even start a thread in the wine group, devoted to Aussie & New Zealand wines!!!?? That would be wonderful!

(My hope is that in 2014, more folk join the wine group and share all that they wish, and realize that nobody will be graded or judged, and that there's no snooty attitude, and that everyone is welcome etc..., and so I'm planning to add more fun to that group too).

OK, meanwhile, here is a fabulous toast to all! Happy Sunday!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## GaryHibbert

Hey Leah

Do you ever sleep???  LOL  I know I don't much, but near as I can see, you do so even less.  As far as the wine goes, it is the sulfer content that is probably affecting you adversly.  My sister in law can't handle it at all.  Her body temp skyrockets, she goes beet red, and suffers terribly.  She can drink my home made wine as I don't sulfite it.  Just saying.  Stay well girl

Gary


----------



## leah elisheva

Hi Gary!!!

Sleep? Yes indeed!

I sleep from 7pm to 3 a.m. each night, and wake a few brief times to release all that I drink, (hey now, just seeing if anyone is actually reading this and thus "unsubscribing" or such), smiles, but yes, I sleep 8 hours with a couple little interruptions and dog outings and such, but get back to sleep until 3 - when I emerge, without an alarm, on each day, and excited to embrace the new fabulous gift of a day!

Thankfully, I haven't any sulphur allergy or sulfites or sulfates. (I conduct wine tastings for some of my earnings and thus that would really put a damper on things).

BUT, I am *extremely* allergic to chemicals - DEET in bug spray, PERMETHRIN in topical "dog's tick preventative applications," and retinol in lady's anti-wrinkle face creams, and the tree wool resin used on waxed oil trench coats or field jackets, skeet shooting attire etc.; and wool, and wheat, and recently, cringe as this makes me, I learned I am now allergic to eggs!!!!???

I'm just damn lucky that I do eat as much exotic stuff that I do, and so giving up eggs is not the end of the world, I suppose, but if there could be one sensitive "Sally" when it comes to reactions to some things, OH BOY, do I make the cut!

And so, I have to drink wines without added chemicals (today that is an interesting path but I do find them, daily, and for which I am grateful) and use good skincare and not wear bug spray, nor even brush up against someone wearing a "waxed field jacket" (so much as I love those J. Peterman style, long, oil slicked trench coats) and now, sigh, not eat eggs!

Oh, and I'm allergic to negative, easily intimidated, and insecure and scared people, who are thus mean! But then I simply avoid those and hence spare myself an outbreak! Smiles.

Good to hear that your sister in-law is in touch with her culprit and that you can help her even with your home vino!!!

I think once everyone is "onto" what their system doesn't like, it isn't such a big deal to create a fabulous new life without those things. It's just the initial upset and annoyance and of course shock.

Anyway great YOU, happy wind up of 2013!!!!!!!!!!! (Boy, people sure learn more than they ever wanted to know via these food threads right)? Smiles. Happy all!!!! Cheers!!!!!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva

...And silly me, ranting about ailments and such (but the question begged for it), smiles, but I forgot to include today's New Zealand Green Lip mussel ARUGULA SALAD!

And it was WON-DER-FUL!

So if anyone was getting irate that this thread had gone to the allergists's instead of the ocean; here's today's lunch!

And here's to more SMOKED versions of all great foods soon!

Cheers! - Leah













DSCF3862.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 29, 2013


















DSCF3863.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 29, 2013


















DSCF3864.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 29, 2013


















DSCF3865.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 29, 2013


















DSCF3866.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 29, 2013


















DSCF3867.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 29, 2013


















DSCF3868.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 29, 2013


















DSCF3869.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 29, 2013


















DSCF3870.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 29, 2013


----------



## moikel

dls1 said:


> I checked the wine list of the restaurant where I had the Dog Point and it goes for $50USD. Not bad since the restaurant markup is usually 2X or 3X retail.
> 
> They also have a selection of Australian wines from Tapestry, Moolydooker, and one of my favorite producers, D"Arenberg. All in the McLaren Vale area, I believe.


D'Arenberg are a class outfit. McClaren Vale ,Barossa Valley & Clare Valley all close together in South Australia. Lot of great wine from that State.
I will try to do something in Wino,s group.
I like to support the little guy ,so I buy from family run wineries a lot. Big companies turn out some rubbish & generic stuff, not all of it but ....


----------



## leah elisheva

It's so great to learn!

Thank you Mick for sharing, and yes, please DO start some wine threads whenever you want, in the "WINOS" group too, as that would really add to it, and hopefully all will start to create threads there and feel at home and make it really fun!!!

Anyway, happy evening to all, and these wine updates and food updates are just terrific! I'm so grateful to be here and I learn from everyone on this site, and on each and every day!!!

Cheers!!!!! - Leah


----------



## GaryHibbert

Hey Mel

 I also  like to support the little local guy, but $50 a bottle is just a little much

Gary


----------



## moikel

GaryHibbert said:


> Hey Mel
> I also  like to support the little local guy, but $50 a bottle is just a little much
> Gary


I paid $20 or so in Vancouver at wine stores for good Aussie wine.
Here I can get good wine for $13 to $20,lot of aggressive discounting from various outlets.


----------



## dls1

GaryHibbert said:


> Hey Mel
> 
> I also  like to support the little local guy, but $50 a bottle is just a little much
> 
> Gary


The $50 price was at a friends restaurant. If the restaurant markup was 2X, retail would be $25. If 3X, retail would be around $17. I don't know what his markup is, but in my experience, 3X is the norm.

Edited to add: I dropped by my friends restaurant this afternoon for an annual wine tasting function, and his restaurant markup on all of his restaurant wines (over 600 selections) is, at the max, 2X retail. That's extremely fair.


----------



## guruatbol

GaryHibbert said:


> Hey Mel
> 
> I also  like to support the little local guy, but $50 a bottle is just a little much
> 
> Gary


Gary, I don't remember saying anything about that, although I do believe it a good thing to buy local when possible.  Since I am not an alcoholic beverage drinker, I don't have a clue about a good wine or a bad one.  the last wine I drank was as a teenager and it was Boone's Farm strawberry Hill.

So that should give you a clue about my knowledge. 

Mel


----------



## moikel

Dog Point about $30 + here,so that works out. I can buy a real good little guy wine for $25 less if I buy a case of 12 but it won't be Pinot noir which is more expensive compared to a Shiraz .
Got a bottle  of Shild Estate Shiraz to go with my roo fillet, beets,onions,goats cheese mix.
Big Barossa Shiraz just about had to wrestle it into the glass! Subtle it's not but a great wine for any "wild" meat. Think I paid about $ 25 some years ago.


----------



## GaryHibbert

> "Got a bottle of Shild Estate Shiraz to go with my roo fillet, beets,onions,goats cheese mix."
> 
> Gary


----------



## leah elisheva

Now Gary Dear; it isn't just "those guys" who eat kangaroo!

I eat a fair amount of kangaroo too! Delicious stuff! Lean, lovely, and full of flavor!

Cheers! - Leah













Kangaroo.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 30, 2013


















Kangaroo salad..jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 30, 2013


















DSCF2398.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 30, 2013


















DSCF2399.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 30, 2013


----------



## GaryHibbert

OK Leah

Now I've hauled freight all over most of North America for the past well way too many years,,   I've never seen roo for sale anywhere.  Not saying I wouldn't like to try it--God knows I've eaten some really strange stuff--just never seen it.  If you want to try something really different (and not great) try roasted muskrat.  That'll set your hair on end.

Gary


----------



## leah elisheva

Hi Gary!

I used to order in kangaroo from a guy outside of Seattle, who then moved to Texas, and then/now sold his company to a Nevada operation.

I have followed and ordered from him or his people for a while now, (that package/frozen first photo, from 2009 was from one of my many freezer orders from his outfit way back when), although today I can buy it from our local meat store too, and from one "game store" that is an hour's drive away.

Ostrich is my preference in the game meat lot. But since we were talking Aussie food; Kangaroo is indeed part of my consumption too, and so I felt compelled to chime in.

Now muskrat is not something I've had!

Although I DO have my eyes set on a pair of furry winter boots that are made from Marmot. Perhaps that is similar??

Ahh to a new year!!!

Cheers to you! Always so fun to read your posts!!!!!! Happy wrap up of 2013!!!!!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## GaryHibbert

Hey Leah

I've eaten ostrich--wasn't real impressed with it.  As far as your boots go, i would lean more to beaver or wolf, or those really cute and cuddly baby seals--a true Canadian secret    LOL

Gary


----------



## leah elisheva

Oh Gary, you're a riot!

And while I DO love ostrich, I most certainly respect everyone having their own taste of course. That keeps this world interesting, indeed.

Meanwhile, your boot suggestion is exciting! Thank you for the tip! Smiles.

Happy 2014!!!!!!!

The countdown now begins!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel

You can buy roo in the super markets everywhere nowadays. We have to eat them there are millions of the bloody things.Yes it's on the Coat of Arms ,etc but they are to tasty to ignore.
I posted it in wild game ,it's very lean  must be served rare. It's not that far from beef in taste ,wallaby is also getting a lot attention . It's coming from Tasmania,bit hard to find around me. But I am chasing some down in the New Year.


----------



## Bearcarver

Oh My !!!!

Those Mussels look absolutely delicious!!!

I always wanted to try them, because I love Steamed Clams, but because of my Son's allergy, I'm afraid to try them.

Yours are really tempting me!!!

Bear


----------



## boykjo

Dont know how I missed this.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






......   The mussels and the presentation were awesome.....  Very nice leah.


----------



## daveomak

I'm being repetitive...  AWESOME looking dish...   Very nice......     You can just copy and paste this reply to all of your threads....  Dave


----------



## leah elisheva

Happy Wonderful Wednesday To All!

Thanks very much Bear! Is your son allergic to shellfish?

And Boykjo, many thanks! I'm delighted you enjoyed these - they sure are delicious!

Dave, I thank you indeed as well! And you'll be thrilled to know that my favorite version of these New Zealand Green Lip treasures is to have them COLD, in salad, as in some of my added in pictures from various days. Here's to cold food!!!

Happy midweek reverie to everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver

Leah Elisheva said:


> Happy Wonderful Wednesday To All!
> 
> Thanks very much Bear! Is your son allergic to shellfish?
> 
> Cheers! - Leah


He seems to be. I've loved clams all my life, but never got to try mussels.

Then a few years ago, my son had some mussels at a picnic in NJ. He got so sick, he thought he was going to die.

We figured since it was a Summer picnic, maybe they were spoiled.

Then about 6 months later, he had mussels at a restaurant, and the same thing happened.

So I figured since he's my Son, I better not try them!! I still eat clams, but your mussels are sooooo tempting!!!

Bear


----------



## leah elisheva

Hey Bear, that's good that your son at least knows what allergens or triggers to avoid!

(Allergies can be so serious, and frightening, as you've well learned).

Thank goodness he's still here, and there are plenty of other fabulous things to enjoy and thus eat)!

In any event, thank you indeed for nice words on my mussels though!

These New Zealand Green Lip ones are so very healing (so long as one isn't allergic) for joints, aches, arthritis, and mega pain. Even with dogs and cats!

So glad you enjoyed!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------

